# Shots some new Pic's



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

Took some new pic's with my GTR and my friends CTR conversion last Sunday... 
Enjoy....  

-Paul


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

im not feelin your shift knob, but nice car


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah nice shots, but agree with above comment about your knob


----------



## Pocketboi (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn hot!


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Like the ride, don't like the knob...

And, yeah, please don't take pics of a Skyline with a Honda. It's (the Honda) like the ugly/fat friend that hangs out with a very hot girl. Nobody wants to see her hanging around nearby.

Sorry, but that's just my view of Hondas. Sorry if I offended anyone, but I'll get over it. Has he tired to race you yet?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet ass sky...yea that shift knob is kinda funky


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

hot skyline, that civics nice to dont hate


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

:jawdrop: id take either of those cars :thumbup: iv seen that shift knob somewhere before. its a sparco or nismo something like that but i do know its suppost to be very comfy :thumbup:


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

it's from nismo.. it's called.. dildo -____-


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice car man. Hot ride


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

don't hate the knob.

try driving with it before you hate on it. I have the exact same knob on my 32 in black and it is the best one out there for feel.

Nice 32. Those are the advans off of Hiro's car.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

haha i'm not "hating" on the knob or anything XP i would personally prefer tomei duracon or nismo gt but that's just me


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

wow thats nice.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Yeah, I tried the Nismo Dowel rod end in the store, I didn't like it. I ended up getting the Nismo GT. It was the instant choice.


----------



## grecsy (Oct 6, 2004)

thats the coolest R32 i've ever seen. i like the civic too. :thumbup:


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks guys! =)

SSR's not advans but yes, can i see some pic's of your 32?

thanks agian,


Paul


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice it doesnt try to show off it knows its hot **** it should be an example for those people with huge wings and retarded body kits that wouldnt make it past one speed bumb or pothole


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heres an idea for ya. mostly cosmetic. try painting the calipers id say just an aluminum color to go with the cars color or black. try out some g2 i think it would make it look even better..............is that possible?


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the replies guys.....yeah me and my buddie were just discussing painting the calipers black....it will clean it up a little....

been working on the motor for now,(making it pretty) =) but i'll get to the calipers..

thanks again,

Paul


----------

